# Edge guide for Milwaukee 5616



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

I have the Milwaukee 5616 and purchased the plunge base separately. I haven't been able to found an edge guide for it. Are there any available that would be compatible? PC maybe?


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Use the base as guide*



toolmanlh said:


> I have the Milwaukee 5616 and purchased the plunge base separately. I haven't been able to found an edge guide for it. Are there any available that would be compatible? PC maybe?


Hello
You do not really need to stress too much if you cannot find an edge guide YET. Take your time.
In the mean time use other options:-
1. Use the base of the plunge router guided along one or two clamped straight edge(s). Even better (more fool-proof) than an edge guide.
2. You can also use a 30mm Guide Bush + a 30.2mm slotted jigs as guide. 
3. You can make yourself an edge guide. Just get two fitting precision steel rods + some plywood bolts and nuts.


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks Reuel. I have been getting by fine for years without it but there are a few times where a guide, preferably with a fine adjustment feature, would be helpful. Heck, my 1975 Craftsman had a nice edge guide with precise adjustment. I know I could make up something (and I may do just that) but I thought I saw somewhere that one of the Porter Cable edge guides had adjustable rods for use with a variety of routers. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

What accommodation for the guide rods does the Milwaukee have, Lenny?
(Assuming it does have...)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Check out post #47 in this thread where I made a second guide to attach to an original OEM for one of my routers. I made it for making a groove down the length of a board where the second guide edge would prevent the router wandering away from the board.

The same idea would work to make your own guide edge, all you need are the metal rods to use for the rods that come on the OEM one. Those mild steel rods at the local hardware would work or maybe some drill rod from an industrial supply.

That thread it's in is a very good one with lots of tricks and tips in it.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You probably already read this article, Lenny?
https://www.asiteaboutnothing.net/g_crb7-router-jig.html


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

toolmanlh said:


> I have the Milwaukee 5616 and purchased the plunge base separately. I haven't been able to found an edge guide for it. Are there any available that would be compatible? PC maybe?



Check this link it may help you.

Milwaukee 5616-24 Router and Porter-Cable 42690 Edge Guide

Now a while back and I wish I knew where on the internet a woodworker got some steel rods and a piece of angle iron and made is own adjustable guide for his.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

mjadams61 said:


> Now a while back and I wish I knew where on the internet a woodworker got some steel rods and a piece of angle iron and made is own adjustable guide for his.


Don't need the internet. Go to a hardware store and they should have just what you want. I know my local hardware has such. Have seen such in Lowes also. I don't do Home Despot, so don't what, if anything they have - I know the few times I shopped in a couple many years ago, I walked out disappointed - then went to Lowes, and they had just what I needed.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Have you looked at a CRB7 ? It's a multi purpose router guide, circle jig, etc. that will fit any router with shoes in the base to attach an edge guide. My CRB7 gets used quite often when I need an edge guide, but it can do many things beside being a good edge guide.

Charley


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

Awhile back I did go to the hardware store and purchased a rod the correct diameter with the idea I would make my own. But that was well over a year ago and I just haven't found the time yet. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Check out post #47 in this thread where I made a second guide to attach to an original OEM for one of my routers. I made it for making a groove down the length of a board where the second guide edge would prevent the router wandering away from the board.
> 
> The same idea would work to make your own guide edge, all you need are the metal rods to use for the rods that come on the OEM one. Those mild steel rods at the local hardware would work or maybe some drill rod from an industrial supply.
> 
> That thread it's in is a very good one with lots of tricks and tips in it.


I am anxious to check that out but haven't been able to locate it yet. I can't seem to find where the posts are numbered. 
Thanks though Chuck!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

At the top of each post is a dark gray colored bar that has the time the post was made at the left and the post number at the right.


----------



## Roger D (May 22, 2018)

@Cherryville Chuck In which thread? There's no link to another thread in your post and there are only 13 posts in this one. In which thread is #47? 

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Roger D said:


> @Cherryville Chuck In which thread? There's no link to another thread in your post and there are only 13 posts in this one. In which thread is #47?
> 
> Thanks,
> Roger


Sorry about that. I do occasionally get wrapped up in making a comment and forget to post the link. This one: https://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/102826-shop-hacks-bobj3-corner-5.html


----------

